# Hello from Oklahoma.



## farmall (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I live in western oklahoma and am fairly new to smoking. I have a horizontal wood smoker with side fire box. I am still learning, but have turned out some great food in the past couple of weekends.

Thank for a great forum.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 10, 2007)

im pleased to meet you..


----------



## illini (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi *Farmall*





Learned to do field work on a brand new "C" never had an "H" but put in many hours on the "M" and super "M"

Now how many of you guys and gals know what we are talking about?

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Farmall, You`r in the right place ...lot`s of great people here with tons of onfo......always willing to help out ...pull up a chair & enjoy ....don`t for get to share..!!


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

keep her fired up and the thin blue smoke running......and hey, since your just learning......hit up jeff on his 5 day ecourse....it's free and damn good......


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Farmall


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 10, 2007)

I do, I do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome aboard Farmall.


----------



## illini (Mar 10, 2007)

Amazing...Any other Farmall's here? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fond memories of my youth are invested in the Farmall


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm stumped...but I'm a dumb city boy


----------



## ultramag (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF farmall!!!


----------



## farmall (Mar 10, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Wecome Farmall -

You'll fine everything you need here and then some! 

Great looking tractor!  I grew up on one very similar except it was a John Deere and green of course. Never heard of Farmall.


----------



## farmall (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## illini (Mar 11, 2007)

Great looking *Farmall *Farmall 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you do the restoration 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I had the ol "C" back....I remember the clutch was sudden...she went from full stop to full go in one nanosec.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 11, 2007)

Howdy and hello farmall. Welcome to the SMF!!! I think my diddy had one of those


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 11, 2007)

Real ones do come in green. Oliver.
My tractor favorites are Ford N's. Used to mow on my folks farm on an 47 AC WC with HANDBRAKES!!!!!!
Oh yeah, welcome to SMF.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Illini, I grew up with Farmall's. We had B, C, H, M, Super M. Nice solid tractors for small land. My step dad used to refurbish them and paint em back up to shape. We had a buzz saw on the front of one of them, we used to buzz slabs to go with the split wood. Always seemed like he wanted to buzz on the cold days though.

BTW Welcome to the forum farmall. Glad you're here. If you have any questions at all please ask... we're here for ya man!

Keep Smokin


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

ahhh I see now said the blind man, being a dumb city boy I thought those only came in "john deere" and green


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Me to Smoked! Maybe it was a regional thing? John Deere up North and Farmall down south?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Well here we go.. The Ford / Chevy debate over tractors. We've had red, blue, and green.. who's gonna take the orange one and yellow one?


----------



## farmall (Mar 11, 2007)

I will. I have a minnie mo also.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

Yellow was our choice and the one I learned on  Moline model GB


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

We had one or two of those too, can't remember the models though.. and had a couple of Allis C in the mix too.. it was kind of like a used car lot out there. They would come in, get a make over and go back out


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, farmall! I'm enough of a ol' country boy to have spent a couple of summers walking behind one of those contraptions bucking 100 lb. haybales onto a flatbed trailer. Guy I worked for said that 10 acres fields was too small for a hay stacker.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## naplesroo (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Farmall from a former Okie.  Glad to have ya here.  You will learn lots.  I used to live in Thomas in Western Ok. and worked the oil and gas fields there.  Where are you located?  Moved to FL full time about 3 years ago.


----------



## farmall (Mar 17, 2007)

No kidding!!! I was born in Thomas and was raised in Fay. I now live in Weatherford. It's a small world.


----------



## lobo (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Farmall! Lots of good info here and others willing to help you along.


----------



## gremlin (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I don't have a clue what your on about but for sure somebody will spill the beans !!........................Hello I need a little help here?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

What am I missing????


----------



## gremlin (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay! I don't need a john deer to run over meeee  LOL
I kinda figured it had something to do with a farm machine. 
Just had to be sure
Thanks


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL Gremlin.


----------

